# please help my brother hahahaha



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

RH or LH. if its a RH bow it could be very weak arrows 

LH-stiff

where is the pin or sight compared to the arrow shaft

well spined arrows normally will be right under the pin


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Possibly rest contact?? I'm sure Jim can help you more than I, but rest contact has caused it for me personally.


----------



## Tonto79 (Feb 13, 2011)

it's right handed and he's using Beman arrows, not sure what model


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

sounds like a EYE DOMINANCE PROBLEM...have him close his left eye......:shade:


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

check the vanes make sure they are not hitting the rest...also check your grip..maybe you could let him shoot your bow and see if the same thing happens..then you could tell if its him or the bow:noidea:


----------

